# MVAs........



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I know a SERIOUS post from me might wow some of you but.........

In light of all the recent threads of our brothers getting killed or seriously injured in car crashes, I wanted to take a minute and ask you all to be a little more cognizant of your driving and the speeds at which you are responding to your calls. I know I'm not telling anyone anything that they don't already know, and obviously we have no control over other people's ability or their influences behind the wheel. I'm on the rag and feeling sentimental and seeing all these crash threads on here today hit a soft spot. Whether we are driving to work in our PCs, or rushing to some minor call, let's all agree to be a little more careful. Let's all make sure we get home to see our families again. Thanks for hearing me out and sorry for the rant.

This has been a paid message brought to you by Paul Blart and the NHTSA


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

One thing to add wear your seat belt!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I often find myself racing to a call and realize halfway there that the shitbags are still going to be shitbags if I get there five minutes later. No shitbag is worth getting killed over...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My method is pretty easy.

Just as I'm about to crank the gas, I think to myself "If I were to crash right now, could I justify this in writing?" 

If the answer is yes, then game on. If not, then I reevaluate my preceived response priority. While it sounds like I'm preoccupied with liability when the shit hits the fan, that thought will shake you out of the "Gotta get there, get out of my way, gotta get there, move move move" mindset and adreneline that kicks in on the way to a hot call.

Someone else here said it best. The only calls worth giving it everthing you got:
1) Baby not breathing
2) Officer needs assistance


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Please guys and gals, be safe. Too many of you have become friends... I don't want to lose any of you.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I did the coma and thirty day hospital stay LOL! I drive much slower now!!

Mikey I'm still not wearing that F-ING belt though!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fra you an adult you make your own choices. I am just saying that for the most part wearing a seat belt in a crash won't be a bad thing. Also a lot of department have that as policy that officer shall wear there seat belt. Get in an accident without it on you could have trouble.



OfficerObie59 said:


> My method is pretty easy.
> 
> Just as I'm about to crank the gas, I think to myself "If I were to crash right now, could I justify this in writing?"
> 
> ...


I do the same thing.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikey742 said:


> Fra you an adult you make your own choices. I am just saying that for the most part wearing a seat belt in a crash won't be a bad thing. Also a lot of department have that as policy that officer shall wear there seat belt.


All I know is that if I have to engage in aforementioned options 1 or 2, the seatbelt is keeping me right in the seat where I belong--not just in a crash, but from sliding around while I'm driving.

I can see fra's point. Though, most of the time, I don't work in a heavy urban area like him; I'm driving on the highway, curvy side roads, or main thoroughfares w/ little traffic on the midnight shift.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mikey742 said:


> Fra you an adult you make your own choices.


 You take that back damn it!!!!!


LawMan3 said:


> And let's not get into the seatbelt pissing match again...That's reserved for another thread!


 WOW!!! LM i dont see any pissing match here! What?! Are you trying to stir the pot again?! Troublemaker....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Please be safe out there guys and gals!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I have reemed out younger guys for driving like a madman to an alarm call that comes in 20 times a week, or to a disturbance call that involves the same idiots. COMMON SENSE sometimes is lost.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I tell the n00b officers that you're no good to anyone if you never make it to that hot call.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I've been on ride alongs with friends there in Mass on several different departments and was amazed at how fast these officers were driving to "nothing" type calls. Nothing type calls being burglar alarms, verbal disputes and suspicious persons. We were darn lucky a couple of times that we didn't get killed.

The only calls worth driving like that to (in my opinion) is a fellow officer in need of help or some type of crime of violence in progress against another human being. Snipe is right, too many of us get killed in car accidents, many of which are preventable.

I'll never forget my first night out of the academy, one of my first radio calls was to respond to a "415 gang group, 300 involved with shots fired." My FTO (who had 22 years on the job) took his time driving there. I asked him why he wasn't driving faster, to which he replied, "They're dirtbags (he used a different word), why kill ourselves getting there." Good point I thought.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

fra444 said:


> You take that back damn it!!!!!


I will not! In another couple of years I will consider you in old man!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

mikey742 said:


> I will not! In another couple of years I will consider you in old man!!


He is already there!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mass said:


> He is already there!


I was being nice and respecting my senior citizens.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*BURGLAR ALARMS* seem to be a call where a lot of us get hurt or killed. Yes, a potential property crime. I am sure that you'll all agree that about 95% + of *BURGLAR ALARMS* result in a "appears secure". I'll be the 1st to admit that when I was brand new I would want to get there in a hurry. As you gain experience you realize that a *BURGLAR ALARM* isn't worth risking death or injury over. Don't kill yourself (literally) driving to a *BURGLAR ALARM*!

Oh yeah....I think there is some "psychology" behind us rushing to a *BURGLAR ALARM*. At my last job and my current job a huge emphasis was put on B&E's and other property crimes like vandalism. At both jobs the SGT always reads out (roll call) where all the past B&E or vandalism calls are. I understand the reasoning BUT...... when I get out to my cruiser and pull up the last 24 hours on the MDT, I'll often see that there was a home invasion, an ABDW to wit knife, a bank robbery etc etc. Often (not always) these much more serious offenses aren't even mentioned at a roll call??? My point being, it seems that the powers that be seem to put a huge emphasis on B&E type crimes, so I can see where a newer guy hitting the streets tends to believe that getting to these types of calls (BURGLAR ALARMS etc) in a hurry is so important.....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mikey742 said:


> I will not! In another couple of years I will consider you _in_ old man!!


 Well Michael!! I have NEVER and will NEVER be *IN* any old man!!!


Mass said:


> He is already there!





mikey742 said:


> I was being nice and respecting my senior citizens.


 Joke and bust my pebbles all you want BOY's!! This just means that I will be enjoying a relaxing retirement much sooner then you two LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

fra444 said:


> Joke and bust my pebbles all you want BOY's!! This just means that I will be enjoying a relaxing retirement much sooner then you two LOL!!


Getting LAID OFF isn't retirement Raymona. LOL


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OH!!!! Thats true isnt it!!!

Damn!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I tell the n00b officers that you're no good to anyone if you never make it to that hot call.


Some officers are no good to anyone even when they get to the call :jestera:


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Crvtte65 said:


> Some officers are no good to anyone even when they get to the call :jestera:


----------

